# قياس تركيز المادةالفعالة في محلول الكلور المنزلي



## احمد ابو جلال (12 يوليو 2008)

من المعلوم ان تركيز المادة الفعالة في محلول الكلور المستخدم في التنظيف هى هيبو كلوريد الصو ديوم 5% فكيف يقاس التركيز معمليا


----------



## عاشقة الكيمياء (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجوا التصحيح الماده الفعالة في محلول الكلور المنزلي الذي هو هيبوكلوريت الصوديم هيا الكلور


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
يتم الفحص بطريقة بسيطة حيث يتم اضافة مادة الاورثوتولودين على محلول مخفف من مادة الهيبوكلورايت ويتم مقارنة اللون بواسطة جهاز مقارنة بسيط حيث يظهر لون اصفر وبالتالي يتم حساب تركيز الهايبوكلورايت او هناك طريقة اخرى بالمعايرة مباشرة


----------



## mohammadelrayees (9 أكتوبر 2008)

باستخدام جهاز البومية ويباع في مصر في منطقة تحت الربع في القاهرة


----------



## وضاحة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

صبااااااااااااااااح الخير 
اشركم على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## وضاحة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ولكني استخدم عند قياس نسبة الكلورين داخل مياه الشرب استخدم نوع من tabletواقوم بتكسيرها جيداوخلطها داخل 10 مل من العينة (عينة ماء الشرب ) وادخلها في جهاز الفوتو ميتر ..ولكن لا افهم ميكانيكية التفاعل 
فهلا شرحتم لي كيف يتم هذا التفاعل؟؟
علما ان في بعض العينات يتغير اللون الي الزهري القاتم او البنفسجي (ليس كل العينات )


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 أكتوبر 2008)

تحتوي حبيبات Dpd على مادة للتفاعل مع الكلورين لتكوين مركب معقد وكاشف لهذا المركب ولذلك يختلف اللون حسب تركيز الكلورين وتختلف نوعية الحبيبات فمنها ما يعطي اللون الاصفر ويزداد الى البني ومنها ما يكون نهدي خفيف يتدرج الى البنفسجي


----------



## ABD ELMohsen (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هى المواد التى لا يتفاعل معها الكلور


----------

